# How many clones can one safely do in a day?



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's a pic of my mother plant. She's got many, many shoots. Lately, I've been taking about 4 one day, two the next, all from the bottom inside (very shaded). So they are pretty scrawny cuttings. Would this affect her much since they are small and from the bottom? If I were to take more serious bigger cuttings, how many would you say I could take without shocking her too much? Does she even get 'shocked' when I take the small ones from the bottom? 

ALSO: Maybe I should be cutting the main shoots that are at the top as to give more light to the inside of the plant + send more hormones to the inner plant. Thoughts? 

Happy growing fellas.


----------



## LordSanto (Apr 24, 2008)

I also am in need of advice concerning cloning. I waited untill flowering to decide witch plant i wanted to clone. Will taking clones while flowering put my girl into shock and delay harvest time? She is 28 days into 12/12 and forming decent tops for a cfl grow. Should i wait, harvest, return her to veg and then take cuttings. I only want 4-6 cuttings for my outdoor crop this summer. Please Help.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

28 days into flowering is kind of late to start taking clones. You should have taken clones as soon as you knew what was female. 

I don't think taking the small lower branches will affect your yield. I usually just clip the tiny branches and throw them away since they wont yield any bud. I would just stick to cloning those and leave the big tops for your harvest. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, smokey. I never thought about even flowering her, come to think of it, I might not have the heart to see her chopped down after the whole ordeal (I plan to veg throughout summer, maybe winter also).


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh mental one...Beauty of a plant btw.. there is a "rule of thumb" to never take more than 1/3 of the plant at any one time. Other than that, clone her clone her clone her. 
 Healthy _growing_ shoots clone the best.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 25, 2008)

I can visably see 21, so I am guessing 3o.


----------



## GreenMan74 (Apr 25, 2008)

The lower branches don't look too meek to me.  I would say around 8 or 9 cuttings at once max, or like Hick says 1/3.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 25, 2008)

Heck no, rape her, she will love it.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm sure this topic will help others who are wondering such things as well. The clones I have been taking were quite on the inside bottom of the plant. I bet it just tickled her a little, hehe. So far, she seems to have perked up at the top, things seem to be more healthy and vigorous up there.


----------

